# Hello from Canada!



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello everyone!!
Just wanted to say hello. Finally got onto the forum after months. Thank you to Jeff The Frightener for inviting me. Now its time to have a look around and see what and who is all here! Look forward to being here.
Midnight Angel and Dennis:jol:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Woo-Hoo, you made it!!

You've got one post now and you've got a lot work ahead of you!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Midnight Angel and Dennis. Welcome to our humble abode!!!!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Welcome... fellow Ontarioian here too.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

OMG! if Jeff invited you you're in trouble!

Just kiding, I remember you guys from GLFF, welcome to the forum and have a great time, really, especially 'and Dennis' LOL.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Join right in.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

hope it's a blast for you! (I know this place just says home to me)


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Welcome, we love Canadians here....especially served with poutine and maple syrup.....and hi from alberta. You'll like it here.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

HMMMm? Poutine, is them grits?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Did we scare ya away?!?  Welcome to the forum Midnight Angel and Dennis


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I wonder if this is a "hit and run"?

Where oh where is our midnight tonight...oh where oh where has she gone....


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> HMMMm? Poutine, is them grits?


Gonna just have to travel a bit up north to discover what good poutine (not pountang) is all about FE.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Poutine - a french canadian concoction of french fries, gravy and cheese curds..yup, cheese curds (which look like cheese turds)....sounds disgusting, but it's disturbingly tasty and sits in your gut for about a month, so it's a great meal if you plan to get lost in the woods for a month or just feel like gaining 10 pounds in one meal. And when those crazy frenchies aren't eating their fries with cheese turds and gravy, they usually eat them with mayonnaise. They're an odd lot, those culinary french....but ya gotta love'em, cuz they gave us poutine


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Soooo thats why there is Poutineville, Poutineland, Poutine R Us and so on and so forth in Timmins, ON. Its because of the lost in the woods thing?
LOL


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello everyone!
Thanks so much for all your cordial welcomes. Been busy getting ready for Ironstock and haven't been checking posts everyday. So wonderful to see so many folks. Now who went and brought up Poutine. Love Poutine!!
I am trying to get some weight off and you gotta go bringing up Poutine..Now I am hungry...lol
Midnight Angel


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Sweet..... your going to Ironstock!!! I'll be there.... Hope to see ya there!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Poutine Poutine Poutine Poutine Poutine Poutine Poutine ...ooops did I say Poutine?


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome more Poutine please


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Good gravy (as in poutine gravy)....look what I started. Well, welcome Midnight Angel to a now poutine infatuated forum. Frankly, I'm just jealous as they try and pass off chips with shredded cheese as poutine out here in Alberta....low class I tell ya. And I think it's a proven fact that you can gain 5 pounds just speaking "poutine" out loud, so dieters beware....


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

chips and shredded cheese??? the nerve!

mmmmmmmmm poutine


Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome to the forum....mayo and fries?? yeah they do that here to and ranch dressing on pizza....sorry not for me.. Never had poutine though....not yet anyways haha..Chili cheese fries are tasty though haha


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Did someone say *POUTANG*?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome to yous both...


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy Darkes!!!!!!!! Glad to see ya here, 'bout time you started to branch out some more!


----------



## Midnight Angel and Dennis (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello All!
We finally back from Ironstock. So great to come back and have all these great messages to read. Jeff your a brat! Your tallking about poutine and you want me to fit into your costumes! Your killing me here!!
Fries and Mayo are lovely too. I prefer pizza (Gluten/Wheat free) of course with Ceasar salad dressing...not ranch. These days I am eating like a rabbit.
You guys are too much fun!!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I must say, you looked very fine in those costumes!


----------

